# New Member - Just introducing myself



## Divine_Peace (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi all,

I have been married for 5 1/2 years. I have 2 step children who are 19 and 27. Two step grandchildren ages 6 and 23 months. I have a good solid relationship with them all. Blessed in this way since blended families can be so difficult. 

I'm going through a rough time in my marriage and would like some insight from others who don't know me or my husband. I'll post about this in the correct forum. 

Anyway, I am anxious and excited to get to know all of you. 

Thanks!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Divine_Peace -- welcome, and sorry you are having troubles. Please post when you can. LOTS of good folks here and they are more than willing to help.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

